
Hands That Speak - pepys
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/hands-that-speak-gestures/
======
cosmic_ape
What I find interesting is that gestures seem to be a part of the thought
process itself. Its always fun watching people gesturing while speaking _on
the phone_.

~~~
RickJWagner
Interesting observation.

I wonder how gestures differ for blind people, or for deaf people who normally
use sign language?

